# Launch for Bon Secour



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Headed to my father in laws house again this year. He lives on bon secour now. Where is the best place to launch?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You have the launch at the Galley off of cty rd 10, the launch at Billy's seafood and on the other end of that same street is Aquila's seafood and there a small launch there as well.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome thanks. His house is on the water off Hwy 6. Which do you recommend?


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

In case anyone else needs it...I launched at happy harbor on hwy 6 $5. Near the intersection of 6 and 4. Decent launch.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Under the 59 bridge is a good launch . Leaves you about 2-3 miles from the mouth of the Bon secour


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't venture past Lulu's too often. Can you run from the 59 launch to Bon Secour or is there no wake zones?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I don't venture past Lulu's too often. Can you run from the 59 launch to Bon Secour or is there no wake zones?


You can run wide open until you get near the shrimp docks on the river.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> In case anyone else needs it...I launched at happy harbor on hwy 6 $5. Near the intersection of 6 and 4. Decent launch.


Z, good meeting you. Next time we'll catch more fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nelson's Boatyard on Co. road 6 has a good ramp. $5 honor box.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The "Canal Park Launch" under the 59 bridge is convenient if we are getting live shrimp for bait in gulf shores or OB.... but there can be a strong current at times making launching / loading a little more fun. 
There is a map and link on our website of a few in the area www.badonskybuccaneers.com as well as marine forecast, radar, and other useful information...
or here is a direct link to the map https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kvwoZSZfE-rACKwrvsQ7OgVOyxI&usp=sharing


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

MaxP said:


> Z, good meeting you. Next time we'll catch more fish.


Nice to me you too buddy. I had a great time. Trout's a nice change for me been catching reds all year. I'll send that recipe to you in a bit. Pulled another one out of that hole last night on free lined live shrimp. Bigger than all the others.


----------

